# growth scan, what did your baby weigh at 28 weeks?



## BethHx

Not sure if im posting this in the right place but basically i am having a terrible pregnancy so far.
I had my first growth scan at 28+5 and they told me she is measuring too small.
I have had my steroid injections & they think she is likely to come early.
If she hasn't grown in 2 weeks they will be getting her out.
They have always told me they dont think i will make it full term due to medical reasons i have (but id rather not explain all of that)

What did your little one weigh at 28/29 weeks?
xo


----------



## Dash_M

My baby was 2lb at 27 weeks. Had a growth scan as my fundal height was measuring 4 weeks behind last weeks. They say she s small and her abdomen is measuring in the 5th percentile. :cry: Consultant is talking steroid injections and early induction if she s not progressing, got another growth scan next Friday when will be 29 weeks. Sorry didn't really answer your question but I'm in a simular situation.


----------



## BethHx

Dash_M said:


> My baby was 2lb at 27 weeks. Had a growth scan as my fundal height was measuring 4 weeks behind last weeks. They say she s small and her abdomen is measuring in the 5th percentile. :cry: Consultant is talking steroid injections and early induction if she s not progressing, got another growth scan next Friday when will be 29 weeks. Sorry didn't really answer your question but I'm in a simular situation.

Thanks for replying. My fundal height has been measuring the same for 3 weeks now & although is is weighing 2lb10oz at 28+5 on my chart it is below the tenth centile so have a scan next week & week after. I hope everything works out for you & she continues to grow x


----------



## Lyd

Hi just letting you know at my 28+4 scan baby was 2 lbs 8 ozs. 

Wishing u and your baby all the luck in the world xxxxxx


----------



## BethHx

Thankyou I really hope she starts growing! I didn't even think 2lb10oz was small so was shocked when it put me below the 10th centile :( x


----------



## HellBunny

I had one at 28 weeks he measured 2lb 7oz, i had another at 32 weeks he measured 4lb 3oz xxx


----------



## madmae

I had my 28 week growth scan today and she estimated 3lb


----------



## akerie

I too am High risk due to HBP I have to ahve growth scans yo check because he is on the small side, at 28wks he was only 2lbs and at 32 wks he was only 3lbs 5ozs. I have another scan when he is 36wks so I hope and pray that he is atleast 5lbs because I am being induced at 38wks......I will pray for you and your dear LO its alot of emotions that comes with pregnancy but to add complications to it makes it that much more added stress to us all that we don't need right now. I wish you the best.


----------



## _Lexi_

At 28 weeks Joshua weighed about 350grams. By the time he was delivered at 34 weeks he was a tiny 2lb 7oz x


----------



## Angelmarie

My first son was born at 29 weeks weighing 2lb 14oz. My second son, at his 2lb 8oz at his 28 week scan. He has always been just below the 9th centile and is still skinny now (he is in 12-18 month clothes and he is 28 months). However he has thrived- crawling at 5 months- walking at 8! Full of energy and bright as a button! 

So don't worry. Being small isn't all bad :) plus they often put a spurt on towards the final weeks. 

:hugs:


----------



## confused87com

my little one awas born at 29w 5, he weighed 2lb 5. he is a happy, healthy child, doijng everything for his actual age. Fingers crossed ur little one has a growth spurt


----------

